# Potentialausgleich auf einem Fahrzeug



## Merten1982 (20 März 2008)

Hallo,

Wenn ich ein Fahrzeug, z.B. einen Batteriebetrieben(80V) Gabelstapler habe und auf diesem Stapler noch einen Schaltschrank unterbringe, muss ich ja für Potentialausgleich zwischen Schaltschrank und Fahrzeug sorgen.

Welche Farbe muss das Kabel haben? Gelb/Grün? Ein echter Schutzleiter ist es ja eigentlich nicht??!?

Und in welcher DIN/EN/VDE steht das?


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (21 März 2008)

Solche Fragen wurden bei meiner Ausbildung zum E-Meister gerne diskutiert.

Meine Einstellung:

Das Kabel (sprich die Leitung) muß Schwarz sein. Es besteht ja die Möglichkeit, daß Potential auf der Leitung liegen kann. Erst, wenn eine (durch Leitungen dargestellte) Verbindung zur Erde besteht, wird aus einem Potentialausgleich eine "Erdung". Dann wäre das Kabel (also die Leitung) grün-gelb auszulegen.

evtl. steht hier mehr: DIN VDE 0100-540: Erdung, Schutzleiter, Potentialausgleichsleiter


... Und ich denke, diese Diskussionen würden wir nun immer noch führen, hätte der Pausengong nicht geläutet.....


----------



## HDD (21 März 2008)

Also warum man darüber Stundenlang diskutiert versteh ich jetzt nicht bei den Problemen die es auf dieser Welt gibt. 

Also VDE 540 Kennzeichnung von Potausgleichleitern:
Potausgleichleiter mit Schutzfunktion dürfen als isolierte Leiter wie Schutzleiter gekennzeichnet werden. Sie können also in ihrem ganzen Verlauf grün-gelb sein, müssen aber nicht. 

HDD


----------



## Sockenralf (21 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich werf jetzt mal die ketzerische Frage in den Raum, ob die VDE überhaupt Anwendung findet  


Gab´s da nicht mal eine Ausnahme für Fahrzeuge?
Sonst hätte ich am Auto doch auch grün-gelbe Drähte



MfG


----------



## Merten1982 (21 März 2008)

@HDD
Welche VDE 0100-540 meinst du, die von November 1991 oder die von Juni 2007 und welchen Abschnitt genau?

VDE 0100-510 (Juni2007) schreibt außerdem:

*514.3.1.Z2 Schutzleiter​*_Schutzleiter müssen mit der Zwei-Farben-Kombination Grün-gelb gekennzeichnet sein. Diese Farbkennzeichnung_​_darf für keinen anderen Zweck verwendet werden._

Und wie gesagt, einen Schutzleiter im eigentlichen Sinne habe ich ja gar nicht, es geht hier doch darum, dass sich die Schaltschranktür gegenüber dem Fahrzeug nicht statisch aufläd, oder?

Und im Auto habe ich auch noch nie ein Gelb/Grünes Kabel gesehen...


----------



## HDD (21 März 2008)

Hi,
ich hab in der Schriftenreihe Band 35 nachgesehen und das ist die 1991 Vorschrift, ist schon etwas älter die Ausgabe.
Ich gebe jetzt mal zubedenken das der Ausgleichsleiter auch Blank sein darf und es dürfen auch z.B. in Häusern Rohrleitungen genommen werden, natürlich unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen!

Da es sich aber um ein Flurförderfahrzeug handelt kann ich auch nicht genau sagen was hier greift.

HDD


----------

